# Best local place source odd sizes by weight?



## PeterT (Feb 19, 2017)

I haven't been to MetalSupermarkets in a long time but I seem to recall a shelf of off-cuts sorted by type, say 1018 CRS or HRS. You could grab what's there as-is & they charged you by weight which worked out cheaper than the stock itself. Does anybody know if that's still the case or alternative local supplier that does this? Do they have min $ purchase requirements? 

If I cant find size I'm looking for I guess next option is the usual buy a 1-foot offcut & cutting fee etc. I have some projects in mind with oddball stock (for me) like 1x1.5 and 1x2. The stock is dirt cheap elsewhere but shipping is the killer.


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 19, 2017)

I've used the bins with no consistency on rates. One day it's a handful for $5 others it's by weight others by weight itemized by material and once was per inch .. I walked


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 19, 2017)

last time I was there I was charged by weight for cutoffs - price doubled!  I only figured out the ruse when I got home and weighed and compared prices.

I just can't see going back.


----------



## Janger (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm looking for thin walled round tubing in a variety of sizes. 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, 3/4, 1", by 0.035 or something even 0.065. Anybody got any ideas? Thin and flexible easily shaped. 
Precision Tubing was suggested - maybe I'll see.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 20, 2017)

Try Aircraft Spruce (Canada). They make specific alloys for bending applications like cable routing, hydraulic etc. You might have to set up account ID first time but its easy.
http://www.aircraftspruce.ca/menus/me/aluminum.html


----------



## Jim51 (Mar 30, 2017)

I gave up on Metal Supermarkets a long time ago. Very inconsistent.  Federal Metals is the place to go for quantity.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 10, 2017)

It been a while since I bought any plate and need some off cuts. Where's the best place for off cut plate? I am looking for some 1 foot square or so 1/4" or 1/2" plate to mount a Beverly Shear on a moveable base.

I thought Varsteel used to have a fab shop out by BigRock at one time where you could get off cuts. Is it still there???


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Sep 30, 2017)

I realize this is an old thread, but I'm a new guy
I get my balls and hemi's from George Bezdan, in Vancouver. They do ship and may have a place in Alberta. Thumb through their site. They have a lot of ornamental stuff and may have some thin tube. 
My supplier for regular CR and HR stock is Island Plate and Steel here on Van. Island. I use a lot of .063 tube, 1/2" up to 1.5". Prices are good. 
Metal Super Markup is crazy with prices!!!


----------



## Janger (Sep 30, 2017)

www.geobezdan.com Bert? 
and just for interest I wanted to see the Island plate and steel web site - can't find anything just an address... Do they have a web site that you know of?


----------



## Bert the Weldor (Oct 4, 2017)

Janger said:


> www.geobezdan.com Bert?
> and just for interest I wanted to see the Island plate and steel web site - can't find anything just an address... Do they have a web site that you know of?



Yes sir, that be them. Pretty quick delivery from Vancouver to me. Next day if I order before 1pm. 
I.P. is part of United Engineering. I don't think they concentrate much on the "retail" style of metal sales. Sorta, if you know about them, you go. They moved a 45 m in drive from me now, but still my go to place for the basics. I figured I mention them for anyone on the Island, on here.


----------



## Everett (Feb 4, 2018)

I know this is an older thread, but I actually have had really good experiences with the Metal Supermarkets in Edmonton - Scott and the guys there have been pretty good to me.  Kind of unfortunate that others haven't had the same experience.  It's even better now that they don't charge for cuts, I've gotten lots of useful bits out of the short ends bin.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 5, 2018)

last time I was at the Calgary location durng the summer 2017, they wanted $25.00 for 1lb 6101 in their offcuts bin.  I left and didn't return.


----------



## Bofobo (Feb 5, 2018)

I went into the metal supermarket here in calgary this last fall, the new location, all was well until i needed to pay some crazy cut fee far exceding the price of the piece i was getting. I really do get hit or miss, every time a different experience, but we are talking 5 visits in all time, 2 were unpleasant  

It really seems IMO, to fluctuate with the person you are dealing with, especially in offcuts. Its hard to know on what day it is priced by weight or by length, i figure if the bins are full its a good day to shop and help clean up


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 6, 2018)

@ MS definitely has changed over the years..have been 'misinformed' from them a number of times in the last few years when they are selling off-cuts and telling me they are 'giving me a deal' when I already researched their full retail/new metal prices per inch in advance and its what they're charging. Even full length prices are not competitive vs Federal...about 40% more for same product.


----------



## Janger (Feb 6, 2018)

It does seem to differ depending on who you get at the counter.


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 6, 2018)

So who's the 'right' person to get?  Mid-aged lady gives deals...if you're fluid in French (which I'm not); was annoying to see the guy in front of me getting deal and then her disposition completely changed when it was my turn (and no, her/I do not have a negative history together)


----------



## Alexander (Feb 6, 2018)

If you find yourself in the metal supermarket location in Calgary quickly leave you are about to get jerked around. The steel inc guy is only 5 min down the road and he will be able to take care of  your hobby needs. If you want a better deal on steel try federal metals. The benefit of steel inc is he is open Saturday and he has aluminium.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 6, 2018)

This place Alex?
http://www.steel-incorporated.com/


----------



## Alexander (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah  that would be him. I notice the map at the top of the page is wrong but the map near the bottom of the page is correct.


----------



## Janger (Feb 6, 2018)

The steel inc guy does have a reasonable steel selection and aluminium. He also has thinner gauge sheet metal in various types. James is his name. No brass bronze copper or anything like that. Just 1018 and 6061. Only sells 10’ lengths. He’s a little more than Federal but open Sat.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 21, 2018)

Are you sure its 1018 - its been a while since I got stuff from Federal Metals but he has the same thing - its a hot rolled structural steel https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A36_steel  vs. 1018 which is COLD rolled steel. 

Here is detailed comparison: https://www.capitalsteel.net/news/blog/a36-vs-1018-steel-comparison

Thus 1018 is more desirable but more expensive. I have lots of 4140 and 4330 steel rods so I don't buy much other then for welding angle stuff once in a while.

4140 is more bearable to machine than 4330 - 4330 makes parts that look super professional but man its hard to machine. It feels in annealed condition its harder than a lot of Chinese tools. I have few pieces of 1018 and its a huge difference in effort. On the other hand especially A36 feels so soft when compared to 4330 and its not shiny.


----------

